# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبيات في مدح فضيلة الشيخ القارئ: إبراهيم الدوسري

## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

كنت يوما في طريقي من العمل إلى البيت بفؤاد عليل سقيم وذهن كليل منهك ،  ففتحت إذاعة القرآن وإذا بتلاوة أسمعها للمرة الأولى ولم أدر من صاحبها،  والمهم أني أحسست بسكينة وخشوع لا يُوصف، وطمأنينة ليست من صنع البشر !
وسرّ ذلك أن التلاوة كانت على المنهاج النبوي في التجويد والتغني، فلا عسف ولا تكلّف

فلما وصلت إلى البيت وصلّيت العصر، فاضت هذه الأبيات :

صوتٌ أتى أمضى من السِّحْرِ * صوتٌ إلى أرواحنا يسْري 
صوتٌ به تحيا القلوب وكم * ماتت قلوبٌ وهْي لا تدري  
ماتت فلا شيءٌ يحركها * أفذو الحياة كساكن القبر؟
 إبراهيمُ لا تسكتْ وأمتعْنا  *  متغنّيا بالفجر والعصر
 أنعش قلوبا ملؤها سقَمٌ * نبّهْ وأيقظ أمةَ الخيْر
ترتيلك النّبويُّ كرّمه الرحـــمـــن عن زجر وعن قسر
ما استعبدتك مقاماتٌ وألحانٌ * تلحينَ أهل العزف والخمر
ففؤادك الحر الطليق أبى  * شُغلا عن الأمثال والذِّكْر
وكلام رب العرش أكرمُ من * لحْنٍ ومن كرٍّ ومن فرِّ
 فلئن تُعُلِّلَ بالذي يُزري * لَنَدِيُّ صوتك شارحٌ صدري

----------

